# [Providence, RI] D&D 4th Ed - Eberron --- GM Looking for Players



## jknevitt (May 27, 2009)

And now the boilerplate:

Play Location/Method: Providence, RI
Game/System: D&D4e -- Eberron
Player or GM? I'm the GM for this game.
Time/Frequency: Bi-weekly Fridays, 7:30pm-lateish. First session June 5th. If you have to miss a session here and there, it's okay. This is by no means a schedule set in stone and is flexible.
Genre: It's Eberron, so I guess quasi-steampunkish?
Current needs: Need one to three more players.
Accept Drop-In Players? Preferably not. I'd like to get a group established before the start of the campaign.
Accept Spectators? No.
Short description of the setting/campaign: This will be a somewhat mid- to long-term campaign, starting at 1st level and going as far as we end up going. Ideally it will have a good mix of intrigue, exploration, lots of danger and general merriment.

Now for what I want:

Please no Creepy Gamer thread candidates. If you are clean, sober, have a good grasp of hygiene and can carry on normal social interactions without coming off as sketchy of skeevy, then we'd love to have you. Please no 4chan refugees if at all possible, but we could probably make an exception if you're nice enough. If you smoke that's ok, but we're a non-smoking house so you'd probably have to puff outside.

The aim is to have a group that wants to have fun, can joke around a bit, but wants to actually play rather than sit around and discuss the latest episode of _Lost_ (although a little bit of that is okay too because damn, that was one hell of a season finale, huh?). That said, if you're looking for a hardcore number-crunching grognard session, this likely isn't for you either. I guess what I'm saying is that we're shooting for a nice, casual balance of play and banter.

If you're interested, PM me or shoot me an email at jknevitt@gmail.com.


----------

